# Ezekiel's Vision in Ezekiel 40-48



## Barnpreacher (Jul 25, 2007)

What exactly was Ezekiel's vision in these chapters? Was it the New Jerusalem of Revelation 21 or just a representation of the heart of the believer that has now been cleansed and is the dwelling place of God.

If it is the latter then why does he get such a detailed vision of a temple? Perhaps it is both?

CT theologians, I would like to hear your thoughts.

Thanks.

P.S. Or maybe he is seeing the building of a literal temple that will occur before the Millennium.......just kidding.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 25, 2007)

This isn't any answer, but a related question. Has anyone read the relatively recent "The Temple and the Church's Mission" by Beale? I know there's a big section on Ezekiel 40-48 in that volume.


----------



## x.spasitel (Jul 25, 2007)

I made a detailed study of these chapters about a year ago, and forgot most of my conclusions, but it is clear that the passages are highly metaphorical and allegorical. The building, as we occasionally note, would be a physical impossibility in this world. I would have to study the original languages and write up a dissertation to have everything straight, but I think that most of the aspects of Ezekiel's temple are depictions of the church (not church building) in heaven.


----------



## Augusta (Jul 26, 2007)

I am glad you asked this. I am going through Ezekiel and got to chapter 40 today and was wondering the same thing. I hope we get some food for thought.


----------



## AV1611 (Aug 15, 2007)

Read Calvin and this


----------



## Iconoclast (Aug 15, 2007)

*possible parallel?*

Looking at Ezekiel in the latter portions of it you see some interesting similarities with the new covenant period and the book of Revelation;

Ezekiel- 33 The watchman/blood upon your head Acts18:6 
"" " - 34 The Good Shepherd Jn. 10
- 36 The New Heart/Covenant Heb. 8
- 37 Resurrection of the dry bones Rom.9-11 Rev.20:4-6
38-39 Gog and Magog Rev. 20:8
40-48 The temple with the living waters Eph.2 Rev. 22
Depending on which end time chart you are using, some have seen significance with the First resurrection on REV. 20 and those attacked by Gog and Magog as the Elect remnant of Israel,with the gentiles being grafted together with them to form the Israel of God growing together as the new temple. I like many of the idea's but I am still trying to see if they match, or not


----------



## puritan lad (Sep 2, 2007)

I would hold that it this is strictly an Old Covenant symbolic vision concerning the end of the Babyonian Exile. There is still "circumcision in the heart and flesh", references to ancient Jewish Currency, and animal sacrifices given "to make atonement for the house of Israel".

See The Past Fulfillment of Ezekiel's War


----------



## MW (Sep 2, 2007)

One may find benefit in consulting Patrick Fairbairn's commentary on Ezekiel, where he provides some important preliminary remarks to these chapters. He maintains what he calls the Christian-spiritual view, but which is really just a consistent typological approach to Israel's covenant institutions.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 2, 2007)

I am going to invite scorn and ridicule: I would not be surprised if it would be a literal building. No, don't worry, I don't hold to the reinstituted sacrifices.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Sep 3, 2007)

In his excellent commentary, William Greenhill sees this as a prophetic elucidation of the New Testament Church, "The Church of Christ, under the Gospel". 

Remember that the most basic outline of the prophecy of Ezekiel is "The Glory departing, and the Glory returning". The final chapters show the glory returning in the coming of the Prince, Messiah, the Lord Jesus.


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 3, 2007)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> In his excellent commentary, William Greenhill sees this as a prophetic elucidation of the New Testament Church, "The Church of Christ, under the Gospel".


----------



## JM (Sep 3, 2007)

Using e-sword's free commentaries helps sort out the tricky passages and it's easy to use.


----------

